# anyone build revell 32 ford coupe?



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Came across this kit:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx854228.htm

I have not built a car kit since coming back to the hobby. Wondered if anyone was familiar with this kit. Easy, hard, finicky build?

Cool subject at any rate.

Thanks


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

I went ahead and bought the kit. I was disappointed to see that it did not include an option for the old flat-head motor.

Hopefully I can start on it later this week.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've built it, pretty cool build actually. I've robbed the wheels for other projects too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I built that one when it was out about 10 years ago. Nice kit. You could rob a different engine from one of the other Revell Model A kits


----------



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am in the process of building this at the moment. I am enjoying it. It has been a while since I have built anything so this was a nice challenge to get me back into it.


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

I am almost finished. I have had very little modeling time, so it has taken a long time!

My only real complaint about the kit is the clear parts. The windshield fits well, but all the other windows do not come close to fitting as they should.

Everything else has fit very well and it is a nice kit. I was not able to get the wheels to push onto the axles, but that is my fault for not getting the brakes positioned properly.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Sound's Great, MGH....Be looking forward to seeing what you do with it...


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess that answers that question. My dad built one of these, and it turned out great! Well, not great as he didn't paint it, but I polished the plastic on it with some sort of polish so that it had a bit of shine to it, but not as glossy as it could have been. It went together well, but that model was made over twenty years ago. This might not even be the same kit. The one on the box looks good, but there's no telling what they did to get the windows to fit. When they're ill fitting I get new window plastic sheeting from the hobby store to replace it. I glue it in place in seperate pieces along the window frames. 

~ Chris​


----------



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

I had no issues with the windows on mine. Everything has fit together nicely and not many issues besides user error! Mine is done just havent had a chance to upload and post pics. Should be able to get that done Sunday.


----------



## Ymoi (May 3, 2021)

mgh said:


> Came across this kit:
> 
> Revell-Monogram 1932 Ford 5 Window Coupe Plastic Model Car Kit 1/25 Scale #854228
> 
> ...


I will assume that you know that you can choose either the highboy or coupe version and that there is a different engine and oil pan for either one. My problem is that the oil pan is longer than the area where it will be glued to. Also (only on the coupe), there is a chrome piece that I think should be glued to the bottom of the coupes oil pan.


----------

